# Michael Horton's The Christian Faith



## westminken (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is an online Table of Contents for this book?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 16, 2009)

Not TOC, just a blurb:_

Features of this volume include: (1) a brief synopsis of biblical passages that inform a particular doctrine; (2) surveys of past and current theologies with contemporary emphasis on exegetical, philosophical, practical, and theological questions; (3) substantial interaction with various Christian movements within the Protestant, Catholic and Orthodoxy traditions, as well as the hermeneutical issues raised by postmodernity; and (4) charts, sidebars, questions for discussion, and an extensive bibliography, divided into different entry levels and topics._

AMR


----------

